# How to run trolling motor off the generater



## BigDawg123 (May 7, 2012)

How do you convert it.


----------



## j_seph (May 7, 2012)

Not sure if you can. I would look over on bowfishingcountry.com, if it can be done you will find it there


----------



## killitgrillit (May 7, 2012)

I use an Iota converter, don't use a battery charger because it puts out up to 14 volts and that will burn up your troller. I have my converter set up to put out about 12.8 volts.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 7, 2012)

Yep converter like the iota but you have to run a battery as a buffer to keep it from burning up the troller. Some think you dont need the battery but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BigSwole (May 7, 2012)

Go to bowfishingcountry.com

Look at the powermaxx converters, i think a 55 watt 12v is like 100$. From what i researched the other night they can be hooked up to a dead battery and even tun.

The old bald guy is testing a few of them and he said he cant kill them


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 10, 2012)

I ran a trolling motor straight off a battery charger for 3 yrs and it never hurt a thing.  Just lucky i guess.


----------



## Gaducker (May 14, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> I ran a trolling motor straight off a battery charger for 3 yrs and it never hurt a thing.  Just lucky i guess.



I run my batt charger on the batt the whole time i am shootin.


----------



## Brianf (May 14, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> I run my batt charger on the batt the whole time i am shootin.



I do the same thing and it seems to work fine at least it has so far.


----------

